# Working out at home or the gym



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been working out at home for over a year now. I have been getting good results and I have decent amount of equipment, but I feel I'm limiting myself by not going to an actual gym. My problem is I'm terrified of going to the gym, I'm afraid that theres going to be a lot of people, or I won't know how to use something or I'll embarrass myself in someway and I would probably have an anxiety attack in between sets. Plus I have no one to go with. Any advice?

Also, how do gym memberships work, how much is it?


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

Depends on how much equipment you have, really. If you can workout all of your muscles with what you have you may do alright without a gym membership. It is a little annoying to use a gym with a lot of people in it...not just because of the anxiety issues, but having to wait on people etc..

Try and find a gym that is large, those are usually a lot more SA friendly, as you aren't bumping elbows with everyone. Learn the proper technique for the equipment you are using before going to the gym. There are videos and pictures at bodybuilding.com (I think) that helped me a lot back when I was big into weight lifting. 

It does get easier the more you go and the more regular you are...you just kinda blend into the background after being there so long. Memberships costs vary... if you go to a large gym with good equipment its going to cost a good deal more, but its worth it imo. 

Also, I find my anxiety almost disappears midway into a workout, all the blood and adrenaline pumping through your veins...you don't really give a damn if people are looking at you or not.


----------



## Nameless Loner (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with everything Pentagon said. I got pretty much all the equipment I need like free weights, stationary bike and rowing machine at home. Whenever I go to the gym it is usually going with friends and it ends up being more of a social event than an actual workout. That is why I don't own a membership and just pay the fee whenever I go but you are only really missing out if you don't have the necessary equipment at home. With free weights you can pretty much work out any part of your body anyways. I don't have SA so I don't know how you could deal with it but maybe you can bring along a friend and he/she might loosen your tension. He/she can be your spotter as well so you don't have to ask a stranger you don't know.


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I have a good amount of stuff even a decent treadmill, pec deck, chest press, leg curl, leg extension, and all the other basic stuff. the only thing I can't do really are cable exercise, and like a leg press, but I do have a squat rack. I'm good at making stuff and I even made these stands that go next to my bench that kinda act like a spotter. What I'm thinking I will do is, I heard that my school has a decent gym, and I'm going to have more than enough time between classes, so maybe I'll check that out with one of my school friends and then I'll work my way up to a local gym.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Dear Hit_The_Lights,

I am glad you posted here because I, too, am in a bit of a quandry.

My husband has suggested that I give up my Curves membership in lieu of purchasing an elliptical machine (my favorite machine since being a member at Fitness 19--when we lived in Boise last year). I can do all sorts of arm and leg exercises on it that I learned at F-19, but I feel i will miss the socialization at Curves.

Although sometimes I go through weeks where I don't go--so I am literally paying for nothing, but when I do go, i almost always have fun while working out.

I am proud of my 2 Curves bumper stickers on my Rav-4. 

If you have a gym at your school, that sounds really good. While I was a student I always used our gym. It was kind of smallish, but I learned when the best times for me were to go--when it was almost deserted. I let a couple of trainers teach me how to use the free weights and Nautilus mahcines correctly, so I wouldn't be embarrassed--although that still happened occasionally.

You could alternate using your home equipment and going to your school gym. 

Let us know what you have decided. We are interested and wish you well.

Tinsel


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i just workout in my basement. i have a body solid smith machine, looks kinda like this minus the pec deck and girl









and i have a coupel of bars and an adjustable set of dumbells. theres nothing else i really need. dont forget tho if your nutrition sucks it doesnt matter how expensive your machines are


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hit the Lights

Dont limit yourself to staying at home. Getting a membership at a gym isnt as bad as it may sound. I had a membership at a gym for about a year, and I really liked it. I usually went alone, sometimes with a friend, but i preferred alone cuz with a friend you dont really work out. I think that it is beneficial going to the gym because 1) you are going out 2) no one is really judging you, they are preocupied with their own workout 3) They have every machine you would ever need.


----------



## bumblebtuna (Dec 3, 2006)

When it comes down to it, I'll say this much...I'm much better off going to the gym. 

In terms of productivity, it just works better for me. Once you're there, you enter a mindset of someone with a task that needs to be completed. As a matter of fact, a good outlook on this is to mentally make working out the same as going to your job. You may not want to go to work, but you know that you really don't have a choice. If you think this way about exercising, you limit the "I don't feel like going today, I'll go tomorrow instead" type thinking. If I had all the equipment at home, I'm sure I'd work out less, I obviously can't speak for everyone.

In terms of SA reluctance joining a gym, your best tool is an ipod or something of that nature. The only time people with headphones ever get approached is when another member is asking if a machine/bench/etc is being used. Heck, the ipod is optional, just wear the headphones! mission accomplished =]


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had a gym membership for about 7 years now, and I love it. It's a great place to go to for all of your fitness needs or desires. But quite recently, me and my boyfriend have been running outdoors along this beautiful running trail near our apartment. I really enjoy being able to see the beauty around me, the wind in my face, and the knowledge that I actually ran SOMEWHERE, instead of just running in place on a treadmill. Plus it gets me out of the house and sometimes I have the courage to say hi to other runners/bikers on the trail. Being able to appreciate the beauty that is around me is definitely helpful for my sa, and it always uplifts my spirits.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had a gym membership for about 7 years now, and I love it. It's a great place to go to for all of your fitness needs or desires. But quite recently, me and my boyfriend have been running outdoors along this beautiful running trail near our apartment. I really enjoy being able to see the beauty around me, the wind in my face, and the knowledge that I actually ran SOMEWHERE, instead of just running in place on a treadmill. Plus it gets me out of the house and sometimes I have the courage to say hi to other runners/bikers on the trail. Being able to appreciate the beauty that is around me is definitely helpful for my sa, and it always uplifts my spirits.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've had a gym membership for about 7 years now, and I love it. It's a great place to go to for all of your fitness needs or desires. But quite recently, me and my boyfriend have been running outdoors along this beautiful running trail near our apartment. I really enjoy being able to see the beauty around me, the wind in my face, and the knowledge that I actually ran SOMEWHERE, instead of just running in place on a treadmill. Plus it gets me out of the house and sometimes I have the courage to say hi to other runners/bikers on the trail. Being able to appreciate the beauty that is around me is definitely helpful for my sa, and it always uplifts my spirits.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Hit_the_Lights said:


> I've been working out at home for over a year now. I have been getting good results and I have decent amount of equipment, but I feel I'm limiting myself by not going to an actual gym. My problem is I'm terrified of going to the gym, I'm afraid that theres going to be a lot of people, or I won't know how to use something or I'll embarrass myself in someway and I would probably have an anxiety attack in between sets. Plus I have no one to go with. Any advice?
> 
> Also, how do gym memberships work, how much is it?


I guess it depends on the person. I actually workout harder if I go to the gym but also seem to have more energy to lift harder at the gym. I'm sure I look like a wacko at the gym because of my intensity, but whatever; it doesn't bother me. Even if I got an attack I wouldn't know it because my heart and breathing is way elevated anyway.

Gym memberships vary place to place. Some places you can pay a lump sum up front for a year or two or three others have monthly fees.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

I usually work out at home, but would like to go to the gym, because there you can actually meet people. It's a social environment, and you can always "spot" someone and start from there.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



Johnny1234 said:


> Hit the Lights
> 
> Dont limit yourself to staying at home. Getting a membership at a gym isnt as bad as it may sound. I had a membership at a gym for about a year, and I really liked it. I usually went alone, sometimes with a friend, but i preferred alone cuz with a friend you dont really work out. I think that it is beneficial going to the gym because 1) you are going out 2) no one is really judging you, they are preocupied with their own workout 3) They have every machine you would ever need.


Very true. I'm glad I haven't made any friends at the gym I'm at right now because then you're like obligated to hold a conversation with them and your intensity of hitting the weights hard goes out the window.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

scairy, you just gotta wear one of these shirts

http://www.universalnutrition.com/store ... cfm?id=220

http://www.universalnutrition.com/store ... cfm?id=141

i dont think anyone will talk to you if your wearing that last one heh


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



Blue Oval said:


> scairy, you just gotta wear one of these shirts
> 
> http://www.universalnutrition.com/store ... cfm?id=220
> 
> ...


Only if you look like the guy in the picture.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The gym that I go to is pretty good. The only reason that I go there is to be around people. I have no friends. 

Being around people is awful for me and it never gets easier. 

Knowing that I am doing a good thing for myself can make things feel better. Plus, I did actually ask someone how to use the equipment recently which is huge for me. I would have never done that in the past.

I like my gym because all the equipment is new. No kids are at my gym running around. They have a daycare, but it's so off to the side that you don't even notice it.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



Blue Oval said:


> scairy, you just gotta wear one of these shirts
> 
> http://www.universalnutrition.com/store ... cfm?id=220
> 
> ...




I don't want to come off as a jerk, but it's nice to see others feel this way.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



SAgirl said:


> The gym that I go to is pretty good. The only reason that I go there is to be around people. I have no friends.
> 
> Being around people is awful for me and it never gets easier.
> 
> ...


:hug

Good job at forcing yourself to get out there. Don't let yourself slip away. I've noticed if you don't force yourself you become more closed and sheltered. You have to step out of the comfort zone and good job at asking for assistance on equipment.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



Amocholes said:


> Blue Oval said:
> 
> 
> > scairy, you just gotta wear one of these shirts
> ...


Yeah I'm probably a quarter that guys size but guarantee he is at minimum on HGH or an andro based product. Being that I'm not the biggest guy, it might actually become a conversational piece if I wear a shirt like that.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I still live with my parents at home and my dad won't let me gym equipment because it will clutter up the house. I was hesitant at first in getting a gym membership because I felt self-conscious and thought that everyone was going to be looking at me, but after a while, it's not so bad. It's ironic that I have SA, but I don't mind working out at a gym with other people. They are usually concentrating on their own workout anyway. Plus there's always eye candy to look at, if you know what I mean :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran in the city. The only expense I have is the clothing I wear. Under Armour leggings and long-sleeve shirt cost $100, but when you consider the price of a membership, I am lucky I have what I have!


----------



## Jaded_Jester (Sep 16, 2006)

My work has a gym (it's very cheap to go) but I am so self conscious that I can't bring myself to go. Also I find that most of the people I work with are fake so that makes my anxiety much worse.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Lately I've been working out a lot in the house. All I need are free weights, a mat, DVDs and I'm good to go. I have a treadmill too, but I've gotten sick of it. I'm trying to stay away from that and just focus on cardio/strength training.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



No Limit said:


> I still live with my parents at home and my dad won't let me gym equipment because it will clutter up the house. I was hesitant at first in getting a gym membership because I felt self-conscious and thought that everyone was going to be looking at me, but after a while, it's not so bad. It's ironic that I have SA, but I don't mind working out at a gym with other people. They are usually concentrating on their own workout anyway. Plus there's always eye candy to look at, if you know what I mean :yes


Sorry if this is a double post.

For some reason when I'm at the gym I don't really care if people look or talk about me.

The eye candy doesn't really work for me. I tend to lose strength when women are looking at me or sitting right next to me or using the cable right next to me. I'm pretty sure the opposite is supposed to happen :lol I think my strength is directly correlated to aggravation and getting rage or aggression levels high in me and women have the opposite impact on me. I have a hard time getting that aggressive feeling around them. Not saying I want an all guys gym though.

Do any of you have this problem at the gym? :stu


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Working out at home or the gym*



Jaded_Jester said:


> My work has a gym (it's very cheap to go) but I am so self conscious that I can't bring myself to go. Also I find that most of the people I work with are fake so that makes my anxiety much worse.


Who cares, just go do it. We got two people on this thread that had similar feeling and they're going now  If the people are jerks or fake they're not worth worrying about :yes


----------

